# New section in genus Paphiopedilum proposed.



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello,

I found that in an E-Paper publication of _Die Orchidee_, Leonid Averyanov, Olaf Gruß and Harold Koopowitz propose a new section in the genus *Paphiopedilum *called *Pumila *to accommodate the species *Paph. rungsuriyanum*.
The publication from 22-Feb-2018 can be found here:
www.orchidee.de/e-paper

All the best,

Rob


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 3, 2018)

It's interesting that the authors don't mention or reference the paper below...

Taxonomic placement of Paphiopedilum rungsuriyanum (Cypripedioideae; Orchidaceae) based on morphological, cytological and molecular analyses.
Yung-I Lee, Mei-Chu Chung, Kongmany Sydara, Onevilay Souliya, and Sulivong Luang Aphay.

www.facebook.com/download/preview/1831427030235929


----------



## labskaus (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks a lot to both of you guys, for bringing these papers to our attention.

The publication of the Asian scientists appears to be a top solid piece of work.:clap:


----------



## naoki (Apr 4, 2018)

Wow, it sounds like Averyanov's treatment is incorrect and irrelevant. They propose P. rungsuriyanum is under subgenus Brachypetalum, but the multi-locus phylogenetic tree (Lee et al. 2017) clearly shows that it should be under subgenus Paphiopedilum. They didn't give any scientific reasons for their "decision". I noticed that some systematics of orchids appear to be quick and dirty (and not too scientific sometimes) compared to other plant systematics.

Die Orchideen doesn't show the submission/acceptance date, but they (and/ore reviewers) should have known the Lee et al.'s paper. This is a little embarrassing for their reputation (and also for the reviewers). I'm guessing that this journal is peer-reviewed.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Apr 6, 2018)

quietaustralian said:


> It's interesting that the authors don't mention or reference the paper below...
> 
> Taxonomic placement of Paphiopedilum rungsuriyanum (Cypripedioideae; Orchidaceae) based on morphological, cytological and molecular analyses.
> Yung-I Lee, Mei-Chu Chung, Kongmany Sydara, Onevilay Souliya, and Sulivong Luang Aphay.



My thoughts exactly.

Rob


----------

